# LCN gives a shout out to TheLawnForum.com



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

LCN gives a shout out to TheLawnForum.com on his latest video. Also to @Ware


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm glad to see those pink flamingos catching on @LawnCareNut


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I would be careful with the flamingos. In some areas it means that you are inviting your neighbors for an outdoor party that Friday night at your place.


----------



## steensn (Jun 25, 2018)

Here because or LCN. My first instinct when trying to revamp my lawn was youtube... then a few months later he mentioned you all.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

I bought the same flamingos a few months ago. :lol:

Wife got a great kick out of the conversation.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

steensn said:


> Here because or LCN. My first instinct when trying to revamp my lawn was youtube... then a few months later he mentioned you all.


Welcome to TLF! Glad you're here! :thumbsup:


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Shout out to TLF at 2:44
Shout out to Ware at 3:38


----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

I am actually here thanks to a shout out from @GrassDaddy, but it is good to see LCN on board. Hopefully it will lead to more members.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Yup. And it's only a matter of time until he starts to post a bit.
@LawnCareNut, you're one of us now...there's no going back!
Edit: my bad, you already made your first post. Welcome again, anyway.

@Sam23, I'm here because of @GrassDaddy as well (used to post with him on another site, as well as other fine folks here). I think a lot of the people here are here because of GrassDaddy.

I wish I had the time to make videos as good as the ones these guys make. I don't know how they do it. I love video, but it's time intensive compared to still photography. Maybe someday!


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

I think everyone is here because of @Ware


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

wardconnor said:


> I think everyone is here because of Ware


I had no idea how people who were so enthusiastic could have gotten so busy as to stop posting online about lawns. Then I learned they created a new site out of necessity. I think everything worked out well, in the end.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

wardconnor said:


> I think everyone is here because of Ware


Thanks, but I just provide the venue. It is the love of lawns, the respectful candor, and the collective knowledge that is exchanged here daily that makes TLF what it is. :thumbup:


----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

Thanks for all you do @Ware. We all greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

My lawn nuttiness started last year about this time with @LawnCareNut then google took me to NC State Turf files Bermuda grass section which told me I needed to reel mow Bermuda. That took me back to YouTube where I found @Redtenchu @wardconnor and @Ware, that's what got me here. :thumbup:


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Same story here. I saw the stickers and shirts on Connor wards videos. Grass daddy was mentioning it. I was worried it was another trash talking discussion board but I have been very impressed. The passion and help that you all show is very inspiring. I also like how you come to the scene quickly if someone gets out of line. This is a great site that Ware has created. Very welcoming for slightly ignorant newbies like me.


----------



## LawnCareNut (May 31, 2018)

I love you people. I do hope to be a good contributor and friend in this community. My workload should be lightening by about 80% here in the next couple months and I'd like nothing better than to fill my days talking about grass with you savages. Flamingos are in the garage now.


----------



## Miller_Low_Life (Apr 12, 2017)

LawnCareNut said:


> I love you people. I do hope to be a good contributor and friend in this community. My workload should be lightening by about 80% here in the next couple months and I'd like nothing better than to fill my days talking about grass with you savages. Flamingos are in the garage now.


Oh that's great Allyn! Must be getting close to retirement!


----------



## kaptain_zero (Jun 2, 2018)

NIce to see you here Allyn!


----------

